# New Battery Grip for EOS 5D Mark IV & More [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 22, 2016)

```
Information for the EOS 5D Mark IV is coming in slowly.</p>
<p>We’re told that the new EOS 5D Mark IV, which will be announced in August will have a new battery grip, the BG-E20. We don’t know at this time if the new camera will use an LP-E6 series battery or not, though we hope it does.</p>
<p>There is no dedicated external wifi transmitter coming for the camera, so that seems to confirm that wifi will be built-in to the EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
<p>We’re also told that the EOS 5D Mark IV will see the return of the red autofocus point in AI servo mode.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## zim (Apr 22, 2016)

That all sounds pretty specific and accurate.

New BG to accommodate a slightly changed body profile because of 4K (heat sink 'n stuff) ?


----------



## pwp (Apr 22, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...We’re also told that the EOS 5D Mark IV will see the return of the red autofocus point in AI servo mode...



Well that will be a welcome return. But why only in AI servo mode? 

-pw


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2016)

pwp said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ...We’re also told that the EOS 5D Mark IV will see the return of the red autofocus point in AI servo mode...
> ...



Perhaps a typo. Strange the AF would be red only in 1 mode.

Like to see the option of using 1Dx series batteries in the grip.


----------



## Memdroid (Apr 22, 2016)

RGF said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



That actually is pretty genius! 
Other than obviously more juice on a charge, enabling more power for better AF and maybe even FPS speed sounds like a winner.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 22, 2016)

A new battery grip is no surprise. Also the 7D Mark II got an all new battery grip with AF area selector, for sure this function will be available on the 5D IV body, too. The other news are excellent news, so far so good!


----------



## LoneRider (Apr 22, 2016)

It is going to be a long wait until August.

So, do I get a used or refurb 6D to get me by til the 5D-iv comes out?


----------



## PeterAlex7 (Apr 22, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Information for the EOS 5D Mark IV is coming in slowly.</p>
> <p>We’re told that the new EOS 5D Mark IV, which will be announced in August will have a new battery grip, the BG-E20. We don’t know at this time if the new camera will use an LP-E6 series battery or not, though we hope it does.</p>
> <p>There is no dedicated external wifi transmitter coming for the camera, so that seems to confirm that wifi will be built-in to the EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
> <p>We’re also told that the EOS 5D Mark IV will see the return of the red autofocus point in AI servo mode.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



How about the ISO? Will it be the same with the 1DX II's ISO?


----------



## pierlux (Apr 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> It is time for a new battery that has better capacity.



Provided the form factor is the same for compatibility, any increase in capacity is welcome. Don't expect much, advances in lithium chemistry batteries were minimal in the last few years, see laptop and smartphone batteries for comparison. A bigger battery is unlikely, I suppose the body won't grow any bigger, possibly the opposite.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 22, 2016)

Haha I can't fathom not having red autofocus points. I think Canon learned there lesson and won't leave that feature out in the future.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 22, 2016)

news does come slowly, like a leaky spigot, drip, drip, drip.


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 22, 2016)

dilbert said:


> It is time for a new battery that has better capacity.



Although I appreciate the opportunity to use the same batteries, I've noticed that the 5Ds and 7DII drains the LP-E6 batteries noticably faster than my 6D did. I'm conflicted whether I want new batteries or not.


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 22, 2016)

I feel like every point in this posted rumor is kind of a "duh". They're all pretty obvious. I feel like the source of this rumor could just as easily be someone in the know, vs someone who is simply paying attention to Canon's lineup and making some educated guesses.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 22, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > It is time for a new battery that has better capacity.
> ...



I can't say for the 5Ds, but the 7DII drains the battery even when the camera is turned off, though the discharge rate is very low. My 5DII does not.

Possibly, comparing the 6D and the 7DII, dual digic and dual card play their part.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2016)

RGF said:


> Like to see the option of using 1Dx series batteries in the grip.



The physical design (maybe need a tray for the regular batteries) and electronics (circuitry to accommodate different voltage input) make that very, very unlikely.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 22, 2016)

RGF said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



or storage.. have a 1TB raided array in a grip.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



or coffee.. have a mini K-cup brewer in a grip. 

So many possibilities!


----------



## CapturingLight (Apr 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


+1 This is likely to offer at least 2 stops of image stabilization. Many people have the shakes until they get their shot of caffeine. ;D


----------



## Takingshots (Apr 22, 2016)

I have a 60D and was thinking buying a used 6D to use for my trip in May. Nah, I will hold off buying and save more coins for the new 5D iv. 4-6 more mths no problem waiting. If 5D iv does not meet hurrah camera, I will sell off my current equipment... and go to a different format.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 22, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Maybe the grip could not occupy the battery compartment (using some other connection) and allow for three batteries at once. Or one 1D battery and one lp-e6 form.


----------



## nicksotgiu (Apr 22, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## doog (Apr 22, 2016)

pierlux said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 22, 2016)

CapturingLight said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...





> Quote from Mermaid: Other than obviously more juice on a charge



So Memdroid says it's going to have more "juice" too! So it'll have coffee and juice, this sounds like a great new body. Do you know if it'll have a built in creamer to go with the k-cup dispenser? I'd prefer mine light.. : : ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 22, 2016)

pierlux said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



My 5DIII also drains batteries when turned off and indeed my 5DII doesn't. This is one area where the old defeats the new...


----------



## GuyF (Apr 22, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> There is no dedicated external wifi transmitter coming for the camera, so that seems to confirm that wifi will be built-in to the EOS 5D Mark IV.



If true, you wonder why the 1DX2 doesn't have built-in wifi too. Perhaps the built-in module won't have as much range as an external one?

Another rumour suggested that the 5D4 will have better video features than the 1DX2 (RAW 4k output?). Is it likely that this feature (coupled with built-in wifi) will steal sales away from the 1DX2?

To do 4k video for any length of time it'll need CFast (or some SD-card equivalent if there is one) - but then do you have one slot or two?

To help with heat dissipation could we see a larger 5-series body?

_sigh_ Too many questions and not enough leaks!


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


I want the k-cup brewer with water reservoir for 3 cups!


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Like to see the option of using 1Dx series batteries in the grip.
> ...



I realize that they would need to have an option - battery tray or 1DX series battery, not both. I would rather see the large 1Dx type batteries. I would gladly give up the option of using two of the smaller batteries.

The voltage converter could be built into the grip.

I would rate the probabilities of this less than epsilon where epsilon is thank all deltas > 0. In non-math speak so close to zero that it might as well be zero.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2016)

mrsfotografie said:


> My 5DIII also drains batteries when turned off and indeed my 5DII doesn't. This is one area where the old defeats the new...



Get your 5D MK III repaired. They do not drain batteries when turned off. I've had two. Usually, I leave them on all the time, they can go for weeks with no significant drain.


----------



## slclick (Apr 22, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > My 5DIII also drains batteries when turned off and indeed my 5DII doesn't. This is one area where the old defeats the new...
> ...



yep that's on you...mine's fine as well. In fact I'm blown away how fresh they stay when it's warm out.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Apr 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Like to see the option of using 1Dx series batteries in the grip.
> ...



Rats - was talking about this idea just a few days ago. Would like to see the stepped up voltage to drive the AF speed - perhaps it could be config'd in the grip with a special set of contacts just for the AF connection???? 

Please let me dream just a bit longer...


----------



## LDS (Apr 22, 2016)

The WFT-7 offer also wired connectivity. More reliable and sometimes needed when Wi-Fi can't be used. Will the Mk IV offer wired connectivity also?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 22, 2016)

I hope the 5D4 gets interchangeable focusing screens. I miss my fine focus screen.


----------



## slclick (Apr 22, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I hope the 5D4 gets interchangeable focusing screens. I miss my fine focus screen.



That would be the selling point for me, if it doesn't it will be a 6 series for my 2nd body. I am needing a split screen more and more as my eyes age.


----------



## RickWagoner (Apr 22, 2016)

i believe there maybe a technical reason for a grip change besides the difference in body. Might have something to do with getting a higher fps using the grip.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 22, 2016)

slclick said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...




Battery drain may happen if you have Magic Lantern installed. Also the first production run of Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 IS used to drain batteries on the 6D (not sure if it happens on the 5D3)


----------



## olix (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't think they'll change anything important as the battery. They won't sell 5DIV as a camcorder. They have C300, C500 for that.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



That would be the "C" Mode on the dial.
I am getting the feeling that the Mark IV will be getting some of "Big Daddy"s" features and parts.
1DX users usually carry the 5D Mark III as a second body. I'm willing to bet their inputs were noted.
I wouldn't rule out a Cfast slot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 22, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> i believe there maybe a technical reason for a grip change besides the difference in body. Might have something to do with getting a higher fps using the grip.



More from your 'sources'? :


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 23, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I am getting the feeling that the Mark IV will be getting some of "Big Daddy"s" features and parts.
> 1DX users usually carry the 5D Mark III as a second body. I'm willing to bet their inputs were noted.
> I wouldn't rule out a Cfast slot.



Would CFast be useful in a 5D4? It's pretty much mandatory in the 1DX2 with its 60fps, 800 Mbps 4K, but what about 30fps 4K maybe with reduced bitrate? Does standard CF and/or SD UHS-x suffice?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 23, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> i believe there maybe a technical reason for a grip change besides the difference in body. Might have something to do with getting a higher fps using the grip.



I think you are confusing Canon with Nikon. Canon have never offered a higher fps with an optional accessory. With Canon, the FPS is set as part of the chip design and data architecture (throughput of the Digic processor). Canon decide what their specs will be according to market placement and then design the entire camera around those specs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I think you are confusing Canon with Nikon. Canon have never offered a higher fps with an optional accessory.



Never? Google the Canon PB-E2.


----------



## pwp (Apr 23, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > It is time for a new battery that has better capacity.
> ...


...and curiously my 7DII drains the LP-E6 batteries faster than my 5DIII (both gripped). 
Yes, while continuation of the LP-E6 would be convenient, a meaningful battery performance upgrade would be welcome.

-pw


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Apr 23, 2016)

pierlux said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > It is time for a new battery that has better capacity.
> ...


higher capacity is good not bigger battery, you people are asking for more problems in weight. I shoot all day on one charge on my battery the most I will use is two, what the hell you people are using that kills out your battery's so much?


----------



## slclick (Apr 23, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



I'm only using up battery on the 5D3 when in live view for macro 5x/10x focusing. Other than that I don't want a new battery, for the Mk4 or the 6D2. There's a reason why it's been in use with more bodies than any other battery... it's awesome.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 23, 2016)

mrsfotografie said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > Larsskv said:
> ...


I definitely recommend getting it checked out ASAP.

Here is what happened with mine:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27410.msg541899#msg541899

In my case there was a motherboard failure which was fortunately replaced under warranty.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 23, 2016)

doog said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > Larsskv said:
> ...



Doog, thanks for your suggestion and welcome to CR! Fact is that I always keep GPS disabled, I enable it occasionally only if I need it. But, as I said, the discharge rate is very low, in the order of 40% battery in a couple of months or so, maybe less. On the other hand, the 5DII's battery undergoes only normal self-discharge when the camera is not being used, i.e. approx 10-15% in the same time the 7DII eats 40% of it. I think it's nothing to be worried about, the camera works fine.

As for the trickle-charge using the incoming radiation from satellites, or from any random electromagnetic device either orbiting or on earth, the EM field intensity should be several billions times stronger for inducing a sufficient energy output from the antenna. Emitting antennas of wireless charging devices, think Apple watch or smartphones, generate focused EM fields on the receiving apparatus and both have to be very close, or in contact.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 23, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



???
Neither dilbert, nor I, ask for bigger or heavier. Absolutely. I'm fine with the current LP-E6n, that's why I started off wishing for compatibility and ended up with hoping the opposite of bigger.


----------



## ktatty (Apr 23, 2016)

Sounds good


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 23, 2016)

For those guys asking about the red af point in Servo mode, this will also trickle down into one spot AF as well.

It's just that as far as a snippet of info goes, the missing red AF point in Servo was a major complaint. From me too.

The new 1DXii has the red AF point illumination in all modes and damn, is that thing brighter than the sun. Really handy for us tbh and I'm very pleased Canon has gone back to a much improved red dot AF point which is much brighter than the older versions.

I can't guarantee it mind you, but the AF point overlay is a kind of one trick deal. You can't really expect it to have multiple modules to separate the different types of AF point.


----------



## DavidA (Apr 23, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> Memdroid said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


----------



## RickWagoner (Apr 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > i believe there maybe a technical reason for a grip change besides the difference in body. Might have something to do with getting a higher fps using the grip.
> ...




nope...just from a technical standpoint.


----------



## RickWagoner (Apr 23, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > i believe there maybe a technical reason for a grip change besides the difference in body. Might have something to do with getting a higher fps using the grip.
> ...



just asking...what if they are changing their ways on this?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



That makes no sense from a technical standpoint. Batteries in a grip are used alternately, not simultaneously. There's no additional instantaneous power, just more shooting time. Nothing to drive a higher frame rate. In the case of Nikon, there's a settings 'hack' that enables the higher frame rate without the grip. 

If you'd suggested it was for marketing reasons, at least that would have sounded plausible.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Up to now this is not the case but it's possible by switching both batteries in series and use a (highly efficient, ~95%) step-down-converter to boost the voltage to sth. around 12 Volts.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2016)

mb66energy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



It's been possible to do that before, they have not done so. Marketing, not technical. But I highly doubt it's going to happen.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 23, 2016)

mb66energy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



Nikon cameras normally have different fps ratings depending on if they have a grip or not.

The only Canon camera I have owned that had different fps ratings was the 1V, if you used the grip with AA batteries it was slower than if you used it with the NiCad battery (the only way to get 10 fps), but that was a voltage thing.


----------



## JP (Apr 23, 2016)

The main reason why I am still shooting weddings & events with my aging 5DMkII bodies... even though I own two 5D MkIII bodies..(for video only)... is because of that red AF point. That's basically it. I do hope they return the AF point illuminated in RED... in both One Shot and AI-Servo... just as bright and obvious as the 5D2 has it... I can't stand switching the AF point and not being able to see which AF point is selected while I am missing opportunities of a life time because I slowed-down by their very annoying "improved".. AF system in the 5D3.. 

Give me that... and a flip-out screen like the 80D has, and I'll be a happy camper. 

JP


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2016)

AshtonNekolah said:


> higher capacity is good not bigger battery, you people are asking for more problems in weight. I shoot all day on one charge on my battery the most I will use is two, what the hell you people are using that kills out your battery's so much?



I use live view and it uses up a battery after 30 minutes. Video must eat it up even faster.

Not everyone uses the camera the same way.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 23, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> news does come slowly, like a leaky spigot, drip, drip, drip.


Sounds like a Cia torture rechnique.


----------



## whothafunk (Apr 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> That makes no sense from a technical standpoint. Batteries in a grip are used alternately, not simultaneously.


Hate to burst your bubble, but my 7D Mark II uses both bateries simultaneously. Original grip, original bateries.

It's not like 1 battery drains to 0% and then the second one kicks in. Both lose power about equally.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Are you sure? Is there any official statement by Canon to support this claim? I have searched for it over the years, but found only posts on internet forums saying the batteries in the grip are used alternately. Should you or anybody else be able to provide a link to an official source I'd be sincerely grateful. I'm really, genuinely interested.

I have to tell a story. Back in 2003 I bought my first DSLR, the EOS 300D, the original Rebel. It was the "Black Limited Edition" which came in bundle with the battery grip BG-E1. In the box there was one battery, the BP-511 (1100 mAh). Afterwards I bought other batteries, one BP-511A (1390 mAh) and two BP-508 (800 mAh). I bought the latter ones because they were offered for less than 10 Euros each, a ridiculous price for an original Canon branded item. The downside was their limited capacity. Meanwhile, I also bought the EF 70-300 IS (non-L) and was a bit concerned since I wasn't sure I could use the camera ungripped with a single BP-508 because of the extra current drawn by IS and a more demanding AF with respect to the kit lens, so I began experimenting with both gripped and ungripped camera and all the possible combinations of batteries at different charge levels. It turned out that a couple of empty batteries, both incapable of letting the camera even turn on if used individually, allowed me to shoot a significant amount of photos with AF and IS on when inserted simultaneously in the BG. This fact is indicative of a connection in parallel of the two batteries which means they are used simultaneously, at least with the EOS 300D + BG-E1.

I never repeated the experiment with my 5D II since I took for granted the "in parallel" connection thing in the first place, and because I've learned something about the lithium chemistry batteries, i.e. that it's not recommended to deep-discharge them since the deeper the discharge, the shorter they live, so I'm not willing to run a risk. But now, after having heard so many times about the alternate use of batteries in the grip I'm beginning to doubt my certainty. Nevertheless, lacking official statements from Canon, this might simply be a mith that keeps bouncing from one internet forum to another, derived from the observation that the shutter count for each battery is an integer. Actually, indicating half actuations in the camera menu would be ridiculous. If reliable literature exists to confirm this alternate use of batteries, then I sincerely apologize for this long, useless post. Still, my gripped EOS 300D uses them in parallel, no doubt.

In the case someone proves me wrong, I wonder why Canon would implement such a thing. Just think of this: having double the current available is the most desirable thing; why waste money for dedicated circuitry and logic to allow the alternate use of batteries in the grip? What would the benefit be? I really don't get it. Maybe it's only because of the necessity to have separate statistics (serial number, shutter actuations, recharge performance) for each battery, thus reading the battery chip must be performed before putting in parallel the battery output. But, after the reading, why not connect them in parallel and avoid the circuitry to alternately switch them on and off? Any thoughts from the tech guys here? Any link?


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 23, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but my 7D Mark II uses both bateries simultaneously. Original grip, original bateries.
> 
> It's not like 1 battery drains to 0% and then the second one kicks in. Both lose power about equally.



Switching between the batteries often enough makes them drain "simultaneously" as far as the user is concerned, but it's very different from using them in parallel or in series, in the electrical sense.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I suspect this might be at least partly responsible for the exploding batteries issue which occurred to some Nikon shooters in the past. Understandably none of them mentioned the hack for warranty reasons. Just speculating here, but... you know, if you think badly of someone it's sin, but you're very often right. In any case, I'm glad to be a Canon user! 8)


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 23, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



PBD, On the flip side the 5DIII suffers from reduced fps speed when the grip charge drops below 50%. So I guess we get the boost up front with Canon.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 23, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > That makes no sense from a technical standpoint. Batteries in a grip are used alternately, not simultaneously.
> ...



I concur with most of that but the drain is not equal. I have some thoughts that the batteries are shared between camera functions. One used by the camera and the other used by the lens. I have no evidence of that other than the dissimilar drain rates. 

That being said it might be possible that Canon is doing some trickery like switching batteries between sleep and wake up to drain them more evenly. But again it's only speculation. For certain though one doesnt go to zero before the 2nd battery kicks in.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 23, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



This could be the way to probe if the batteries are used alternately or simultaneously without the need to drain them completely. Just use either a single one or both in the BG, and see how the camera behaves in terms of fps, i.e. see if two batteries speed up the fps compared to one when they're both 40% or below.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > That makes no sense from a technical standpoint. Batteries in a grip are used alternately, not simultaneously.
> ...



Nothing was burst. Alternately as in shot-to-shot, not one full battery then the other. Certainly, that's how the camera records the shutter counts in the battery info display. I would not expect two batteries used that way to show identical drain in terms of %, because that's relative to 'full' which will differ in absolute terms.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 23, 2016)

pierlux said:


> ... the 7DII drains the battery even when the camera is turned off, though the discharge rate is very low. My 5DII does not.



Maybe I've got the answer to my own observation. It may be because the 5D II has a replaceable date/time lithium battery to maintain the camera's settings, whereas the 7D II is equipped with an internal "rechargeable battery", most probably a condenser, which is charged by the main battery and can keep the settings for 3 months. It's not user-replaceable, if it fails the camera must be serviced by Canon. As for all rechargeable batteries and condensers, it continues to drain a little current even when fully charged.

If so, then nothing to be worried about.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2016)

pierlux said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > ... the 7DII drains the battery even when the camera is turned off, though the discharge rate is very low. My 5DII does not.
> ...



There is drain from the transmissive LCD (the 5DII doesn't have one). Look through the VF with and without the battery installed to see the difference.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> pierlux said:
> 
> 
> > pierlux said:
> ...



Thanks a lot neuro, I never noticed. Probably never looked through the VF without the battery installed until now, though now that you told me I recall I read something about this around the time of the camera release. Thanks again!


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 23, 2016)

JP said:


> The main reason why I am still shooting weddings & events with my aging 5DMkII bodies... even though I own two 5D MkIII bodies..(for video only)... is because of that red AF point. That's basically it.
> 
> JP



It a given. 5DS/R has it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2016)

pierlux said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > pierlux said:
> ...



You're welcome. 

For anyone else trying this, I should clarify I mean battery in with camera power off vs. battery out.


----------



## pierlux (Apr 23, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



The drain is not equal either when the batteries are significantly different in age, or when they have different charge levels right from the start. Check either their respective recharge performance, the number of green squares should be different, or the percentage of charge as soon as you put them in the BG.

On a side note, I noticed the number of green squares displayed depends on the age of the battery rather than the number of recharge cycles, thus it is a poor indicator of the actual battery performance. In addition, according to Canon, when 1 red square is displayed the battery "has reached the end of its useful life, and should be discarded and replaced with a new LP-E6 battery pack". I've got 3 of them, luckily all still performing well.



East Wind Photography said:


> ... I have some thoughts that the batteries are shared between camera functions. One used by the camera and the other used by the lens.



No, for sure.



East Wind Photography said:


> ... it might be possible that Canon is doing some trickery like switching batteries between sleep and wake up to drain them more evenly.



I had the same thought relatively to the shutter count indication and performed a test not long ago trying to understand why sometimes the shutter count differed by 10 or more digits between batteries. Camera on, shoot, off, repeat several times. Then camera on, shoot, sleep, wake up, shoot, sleep... several times. I had mixed results, the shutter count tended to equalize, but never did. I must clarify at that time I was absolutely convinced it was only a matter of shutter count indication logic, not actual battery usage, since I was sure the batteries were connected in parallel and used simultaneously, not so sure about this now. I'm so much curious about this that I could bother Chuck Westfall in person one of these days...


----------



## hubie (Apr 24, 2016)

Hm, I guess they just bring the new grip in order to have everyone buy the new one instead of using the old one? :


----------



## nvsravank (Apr 24, 2016)

You forgot Canon 1VHS in the film era. it was just the grip that gave the faster speed. 


GMCPhotographics said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > i believe there maybe a technical reason for a grip change besides the difference in body. Might have something to do with getting a higher fps using the grip.
> ...


----------



## infared (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, of course it's getting a new grip. The 5DIII got a new grip different from the 5DII, didn't it? BG-E6 to BG-E11, I believe...
I will say that on my 5D MarkII I bought an aftermarket plastic BG. The first one failed, but the seller replaced it. I just could not justfy the cost of the Canon grip....but on my 5DIII I went "all-in" recently for the Canon grip. All I can say is WOW! It's all metal, VERY well built....and certainly worth the cost difference!


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 24, 2016)

nvsravank said:


> You forgot Canon 1VHS in the film era. it was just the grip that gave the faster speed.
> 
> 
> GMCPhotographics said:
> ...



The 1V has already been mentioned a couple of times, it is not the addition of the PB-E2 itself that gave you the 10 fps, it was the use of the higher capacity and output voltage NiCad battery that fit in the grip that enabled it. 

If you used it with AA batteries you didn't get 10 fps, if you used it with the NP-E2 NiCad battery you did. You could tape the slot on the AA battery magazine to make the camera think it had an NP-E2 in it but a new set of AA's lasted a couple of rolls of film if you did.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 25, 2016)

Etienne said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Interesting, I had ML on it just to calibrate my lenses. When I last stored it for a longer period of time I found the battery was dead but I had my Samyang 14mm on it, which I've fitted with an AF confirmation chip. That AF chip may be the reason then, as I hadn't noticed the battery drain before as long as I turn my grip off (that also seems to use power when the camera is off)...


----------



## cenkog (Apr 25, 2016)

Built-in Wi-Fi, GPS & a "Radio Flash Commander" please...


----------



## Memdroid (Apr 25, 2016)

cenkog said:


> Built-in Wi-Fi, GPS & a "Radio Flash Commander" please...



Inside the grip? That would be the most useful grip ever build.


----------



## Takingshots (Apr 25, 2016)

So much speculation. Canon - don't wait till photokina to launch ... Do it now.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 25, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



no one seems to understand basic parallel power source operations where.

if you put two power sources in parallel, the one with the higher voltage will absorb the most current.

just because they are 7.2V doesn't mean they are exactly 7.2V, so there will be unequal voltage draws until one discharges enough to be the "lower voltage" battery.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > whothafunk said:
> ...



Not to take issue here but perhaps clarification is in order. Assuming ideal conductivity the interconnection has no resistance so by definition anything in parallel has exactly the same voltage. However, batteries have internal resistance and so paralleling two batteries causes the higher to charge the lower until the voltage equalizes as suggested. Except for a little power wasted by the equalization current flowing through the internal resistance you haven't lost much and the voltage should be between the lower and the higher. It's fine for automotive batteries. The principle is the same as a charger charging a depleted battery until the voltage of the battery reaches that of the charger and then charge current essentially ceases (trickle). 

Since I don't know Canon's configuration I can't be certain but I suspect that they would not want batteries that are at different states of charge (voltage) being randomly placed in a wired parallel configuration as rrcphoto suggests since a fresh battery could be charging a depleted one. No doubt some smart transistor switching circuitry is used.

Jack


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



*[CR3] Canon 5D Mark IV To have mini K-Cup brewer in newly designed battery grip.*

If anybody has a problem with the source, it's Neuro's fault.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 25, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



why would you need to? a simple diode will prevent that.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2016)

I guess it depends on whether simple isolation is desired or some form of optimization relative to making best use of the separate battery power. I'm not at all familiar with camera electronics.

Jack


----------



## cenkog (Apr 26, 2016)

Memdroid said:


> cenkog said:
> 
> 
> > Built-in Wi-Fi, GPS & a "Radio Flash Commander" please...
> ...




No, in-body... An "in-body radio flash commander" is of extreme importance for wedding photographers... Make it Canon, please...


----------



## Memdroid (Apr 26, 2016)

cenkog said:


> Memdroid said:
> 
> 
> > cenkog said:
> ...



A full Faraday caged body will not transmit these signals reliably. I think it makes more sense to accommodate those things in a grip.


----------

